# Sheep and Goats and other live stock



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

Just thought I would share what we are raising. We have a mixed bag of hair sheep. We started with 3 barbados females and got a Katahdin cross ram to breed them to. We have since lost him to a lightning storm(he got struck) and used a St Croix ram for one breeding cycle. His offspring have been hitting the ground since early Dec and so far we have 15 lambs. The Romanov Sheep(we have two females) are doing quite well. one produced triplets and the other is still pregnant. 

I am also getting into milk goats. I now have a pair of registered Nigerian Dwarfs and we have one pure Nubian, 3 boar Nubian/milk cross nannies and a new milk cross we just bought. One of the Boar cross girls gave us twin nannies bred to a pure Nubian buck. All the Girls but the newest and ND are bred to him... So we are waiting to see what we get!!!

We also are raising a few calves to eat. We hauled one last week to be trained for BBQ.

I hope you all are having as much fun working on your farms as we are on ours!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a great little ever growing flock there..


----------



## stevewel (May 26, 2012)

What kind of fencing works best to keep those goats contained?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

We used cattle fence with a couple of strands of electric fence at the bottom, and center on the inside to keep them from riding the fence in. They tend to walk leaning into the fence until they wear a spot through to get free, or end up with their head caught in it.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

I have four fainting goats that I enjoy very much. My problem is it seems that with the dry summer I'm not going to be able to get any hay for them for this winter. I do feed them about a cup of goat feed a day now with pasture. Any ideas for something to replace the lack of hay for them this winter? Need help.


----------



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

There are some good alfalfa pellets made for horses and some bagged alfalfa cuts as well... check with your feed supply to see what they offer.....ask about hay there as well!


----------



## LostValley (May 21, 2009)

Trained for the BBQ. Way funny and great way to put it!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I read some place that some vet said to feed straw along with alfalfa pellets to provide the roughage for their digestion. Same for goats?


----------



## RoadRash (Jan 7, 2011)

What are the odds of your male goat getting hit by lightning? Wow. How unfortunate. Dar I say..."Shocking"?


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

we are raising jacobs sheep. just had our first babies drop a few weeks ago, both girls. i was a little disappointed we didnt get a girl. not that we cant eat one of the girls, were just wanting to grow the herd. maybe next year


----------

